# Where do you smoke?



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

So where do you smoke? In your home, car, tobacco shop, man cave (in which case I am so invious), or where? My wife will absolutely not let me smoke indoors, which sucks because I have just taken up pipe smoking and it's super cold. I smoke on the drive home but my car is really getting funky and I go to the tobacco shop sometimes. So where do you go Gentlemen?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My first pipe will be lit in my garage, it's a work in progress but I have the walls up, wood floor down, a few seats and my PC there so far


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cigars...only outside. Cigarettes (trying desperately to quit) only outside. Pipe, outside, in the garage, in my home office. To qualify, my home office is sealed from the house with an exterior door and weatherstripping, double drywalled and silicone sealed for sound isolation. The AC is connected, but because it's sealed, the air comes in but has no out, cracking the window lets it blow right out and none leaks back into the house.

I have an ionic filter three times the size needed, and may try one of those lampe berger things on a cigar-aftersmoke, but for the pipe? I find I kind of like the way the room smells later on, like a man's version of potpourri.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I only smoke outside. Not being a fan of aromatics, I tend to smoke baccy that doesn't smell that great. It's kind of funny, but it seems like the worst pipe smoke smells, the better it tastes. And cigars....forget about it, those things reek.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Either in the car, outside, or in my shed which could be called my "man cave" because it's loaded with tools and engine parts.


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

In the winter, mostly in our second garage, which is basically a cold, damp, cinder-block bunker. In the summer, I get out on the patio.

Then there is the parking garage and the walk to/from work that I utilize daily.

Occasionally I get to a smoke shop/bar that has a dedicated cigar and pipe smoking area. But it's just barstools and high-top tables. Not very comfy...

I will relish the day I get to sit in a temperature-controled environment in a relaxing chair to contently languish over a bowl to tobacco...


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Anywhere I want. Usually in my home office when I am on the PC. As long as it is not an English blend I can smoke in the living room as well. My wife doesn't mind the smell of the non englishes. She will even smoke an aromatic out of a cob I bought for her every once in awhile.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

At the Fishin Hole...:hmm:... Siting beside the BBQ!..:hmm:....At the casino next to chain smokin cigarettes!.:hmm:..And watchin Sunsets--At the Fishin Hole! :ss :biggrin:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

In my study at home and outside in various locations as well as when I take a walk or hike.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

At the Fishin Hole...:hmm:... Siting beside the BBQ!..:hmm:....At the casino next to chain smokin cigarettes!...And watchin Sunsets--At the Fishin Hole! :biggrin:

And Anywhere X marks the spot! :biggrin: 





Sorry fer the double post!...guess it didn't like the EDIT!?? :lol:


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

I smoke in the computer room, the TV room, wherever. I figure if the wife dont like it she can go in another room.
And I get the remote also.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

El ****** said:


> I smoke in the computer room, the TV room, wherever. I figure if the wife dont like it she can go in another room.
> And I get the remote also.


Pipe smoking really does make you more of a man, I can't wait till I have a balls that big!


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Pipedreamz said:


> So where do you smoke? In your home, car, tobacco shop, man cave (in which case I am so invious), or where? My wife will absolutely not let me smoke indoors, which sucks because I have just taken up pipe smoking and it's super cold. I smoke on the drive home but my car is really getting funky and I go to the tobacco shop sometimes. So where do you go Gentlemen?


Outside, of course, but I have also set up a spot in my basement near one of the windows. Even so, I set up a window fan while I'm smoking to draw the smoke out.

Have you discussed that with your wife? $50 or so can buy a very good window fan: The Best Window Fan - Hammacher Schlemmer

Set it up in a window, plop yourself down next to it, and perhaps your wife won't mind.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lets just say when I do review a tobacco I dont comment on the room note because it doesnt apply to me.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

In my car, or in the garage with all the couches and re-fridge. though once in a while in my room when i am reading haha


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

this is my new smoking spot:










i can also smoke in the house when i want. one of the perks of living alone...


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

That's a sweet pond, is that your backyard? I have to smoke in the garage, which I rarely do lately 'cause it's been wicked cold. 13 degrees right now.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah,it's my backyard. there are a few goldfish in it...


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I am a little sad for y'all who aren't "allowed" to smoke in the house. I understand it...I just don't like it. Your name is on the mortgage or you pay the rent, you furnish the place, feed and clothe the dependants and so on. My God, what's a little pipe smoke? Do you moan everytime she applies hair spray? What about her fingernail polish? Or her fingernail polish remover? Or the god-awful smell from her oven? Hasn't she ever heard of Easy Off? Which, by the way, smells bad too.

Here's whatcha do. Go into whatever room she is in, stuff a pipe full of something that smells really good, your option, light it up and wait for the fireworks. When she settles down, just look at her like she's crazy and go about your business. 

Leave copies of The Betrothed peppered around the house where she will see it. Better yet, leave a copy in the bathroom where she will *read* it. Light up in front of her whenever possible so she can't accuse you of being devious, sneaking a smoke in the house. Smoke where and when you choose. After she rips you a new one, again, look at her as if she has lost her mind. 

Finally, she will demand (ha) that you cease and desist all combustible activity in the house. Tell her, straight up, all the points from my first paragraph, that you married her for better or worse and have no intention of leaving, quitting *or* being relegated to some obscure corner of the back yard in the freezing cold winters and furnace like summers to puff a few miserly whiffs of tobacco like a hobo on the run. 

If she still gives you guff, you haven't done it right. PM me.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ron that is a fantastic smoke spot, very quiet and peaceful! You sir are a lucky man.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I smoke outdoors, been banished from the house. Being here in Southern California and the weather being nice I don't mind. At work at the Range, a hour after sunset is good time to light up a bowl.
troy


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> If she still gives you guff, you haven't done it right. PM me.


Ummm yea, no. That would mean I would have to do my own laundry, and that pretty much the only reason I got married in the first place. Well that and a other minor things of conviniance. Well that and I have a suspicion that my wife is from the devil.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Pipedreamz said:


> Ummm yea, no. That would mean I would have to do my own laundry, and *that pretty much the only reason I got married in the first place*.


I just had hot coffee come out my nose and that, my brother, just got you a RG bump! hahahaha


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

For now, it's in the garage with a space heater. When it's warmer, on my backyard patio area.


Hurry up Spring!:thumb:


----------



## taxedman (Dec 10, 2010)

Pipedreamz said:


> Ummm yea, no. That would mean I would have to do my own laundry, and that pretty much the only reason I got married in the first place. Well that and a other minor things of conviniance. Well that and I have a suspicion that my wife is from the devil.


LMAO! Reminded me of a line I heard in a stand-up routine........"my wife has weekly lessons with the devil on how to be more evil.........I don't know what she charges him................"

Anyway, I prefer to smoke on my deck or the golf course weather permitting, but I refuse to ruin a good smoke by freezing my azz off so I'm in my office to smoke during the winter.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I just put a hot tub on my back porch its my new favorite smoking spot at home otherwise I like to smoke at my b&M and several bar patios around town.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

Outdoors only, when I buy my own residence I will definitely give it that pipey aroma. I refuse to smoke in my car because I am one of those nuts who spends hours detailing with little brushes and such, i do enjoy it though. I wish that I did not care about the car as I hate driving two hours without a pipe.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

I smoke mostly outside except when it is to cold....then in the house. the wife doesn't mind as long as it smells OK.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I smoke outside if the weather isn't rediculous. If I have to smoke inside I have two large air purifiers with both carbon filtration and electronic filtration and I try to smoke something with a semi-pleasant room note like Red Rapperree. My wife still gripes so much I try to avoid the situation and often use snus or snuff instead. When I was a boy my mother wouldn't let me smoke my pipe in the house. I thought some day I will have my own house and be able to smoke where I want. Nope.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

I smoke outside these days as we are renting a house currently, but my significant other has given me the go ahead to build myself a man cave after we buy a house in a couple of years. I cannot wait to start that project. Ah so many ideas to think on until then.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I live on my own with two cats (it's cool; she got six! ), so I smoke wherever I want at home. There's a picnic table 'smoking lounge' outside at work; when the weather doesn't suck (like now), I'll take a bowl to work and spend my lunchtime there. My favorite place isn't in my backyard like Shuckins, unfortunately, it's about twelve miles or so from here at Catherine Creek State Park. The table by the footbridge right down by the creek. It's awesome!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I smoke in my office room. Its right in the middle of of the 2nd floor of our rowhome, but with the door closed and window open, you can't really smell it from anywhere else in the house.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I smoke in my apartment with a window fan going.


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

I smoke at Habana House Cigars in ATX anytime I feel like it. They are open early in the morning, so i just head over there. Awesome camaraderie with the people who frequent this establishment. It's like the best barbershop you could go to!


----------



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

Sometimes out on my deck with the patio furniture if its a nice warmer day/night with not too many blood suckers out n about.

I have a pretty nice setup in the garage with an old school wood panel 55" zenith TV, a ps2 for a dvd player, and a couple of heavy duty coleman chairs. 

In the winter I use a torpedo heater with two 20 gallon propane tanks, two radiant heaters, and one small space heater. I insulated the ceiling last fall and it stays warm for an hour to two hours after running the torpedo heater for 10 minutes or so. 

I end up smoking myself out in the winter months though, it looks like cheech and chong have been clam baking inside once I open the door to go back in the house, especially if I have a couple buddies smoking a stoagie or pipe with me. :smoke2:p:w:cowboyic9:= :dizzy::dizzy::dizzy::dizzy: = uu


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I usually smoke outside. I will sometimes smoke in my car, but not too much because I want it to dissipate, I want the "new car smell" not stale smoke smell as long as possible. I also sometimes go to the smoke shop and smoke, but not too much- I don't feel right doing it without buying a cigar, a tin of pipe tobacco or a couple ounces of bulk and so it would get too expensive to do regularly.

I only occasionally smoke in the apartment. Even though my roommate is a cigar smoker, he feels very strongly about the apartment smelling like smoke. Even when I was in an apartment without a roommate I didn't want my place smelling like smoke so I'd only smoke about once a week in the apartment (it takes a day or two for the smell to completely disappear). Even with that, it is too much for my roommate, so I may smoke in here once or twice a month. Heck, he even complains when I make myself a steak and the apartment smells like meat for a day or so, I guess he is just very sensitive to smells.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I smoke in the house anywhere I please, but usually sitting in my recliner watching TV. I also smoke in my truck as I go to/from work or whereever.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm still relegated to outside. I really don't enjoy it sometimes due to the wind picking up. I can't wait till I get my grandfathers age, that age seems to make women care about everything less and men seem to get away with murder.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Wherever I can. I can pretty much light up anytime as my Wife likes the aroma. Also, to/from work and on lunch break after stepping onto the neighboring property.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Pretty much during my commute (Atlanta traffic is hell) or in the evening on the back porch after everything has settled down around the house.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

shuckins said:


> i can also smoke in the house when i want. one of the perks of living alone...


Wow, quite the spot by that pond! I'm envious!

I smoke inside in the winter, in the "computer room" for the most part (it was 20 this morning, for example --- brrr!), although I have a laptop for the living room when I'm watching tv and smoke there in the evening. I smoke in the car, too, usually a clenched cob. And throwing darts, again, usually a cob. I try to spare TrulyFair the heavy stuff, since she reacts badly to some things, so I smoke Latakia and the "deep breather" blends like Happy Bogie during the day. (Oddly, she reacts the worst to the aromatics, which luckily I don't smoke much of anyhow.)


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a 110yr old Three storey Victorian home and I smoke in my third floor Office/mantuary where it is properly vented and the wife does not smell a thing down on the 1st floor not to mention nor does it smell just outside the office door. She doesn't mind the smell of most blends when she does come up but for the most part she acknowledges its me time.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Trip59 said:


> To qualify, my home office is sealed from the house with an exterior door and weatherstripping, double drywalled and silicone sealed for sound isolation. The AC is connected, but because it's sealed, the air comes in but has no out,


Dude, I have to ask, what the hell kinda work do you do in that "home office" ?


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Dude, I have to ask, what the hell kinda work do you do in that "home office" ?


Most likely stuff he'd rather not mention,maybe nuclear biology, cloneing, spliting atoms, a Grow op, Snuff films. Whose to say. The possibilities are endless. Just sayin....


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Well myself being in the military, I am used to smoking outdoors while deployed, and with a newborn, well I smoke outside at home too. Now while driving alone, game on, the smoking lamp is on.
Out here, I tend to take a nice smoke break after my shift, sitting on the benches and reading my book. Those days are going to be over soon though, it's going to be about 120 ish in the shade, not looking forward to that nonsense again :-(
At home, I tend to head to the dock, cast my line out, and enjoy a few smokes there. Nothing blends better with a nice tobacco in my mind then that salt water smell.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I smoke pretty much everywhere. We smoked cigarettes in the house before I quit, and the pipe smells better than that so no loss. Even though Oregon is a smoke free workplace state my boss chain lights Pall Mall bullets so we smoke there too. I just have to remember to put my pipe down if I walk into the bookkeeper's office.

I think the bigger thing for me is the ritual of smoking. For at least a couple bowls each day I like to be doing nothing else. It was hard at first, as I'm a lil twitchy and it's difficult not to be reading/writing/typing or something. Not to say I don't smoke and do those things, but part of the anti-cigarette thing for me has been just those zen moments with me and the pipe.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

skydvejam said:


> Well myself being in the military, I am used to smoking outdoors while deployed, and with a newborn, well I smoke outside at home too. Now while driving alone, game on, the smoking lamp is on.
> Out here, I tend to take a nice smoke break after my shift, sitting on the benches and reading my book. Those days are going to be over soon though, it's going to be about 120 ish in the shade, not looking forward to that nonsense again :-(
> At home, I tend to head to the dock, cast my line out, and enjoy a few smokes there. Nothing blends better with a nice tobacco in my mind then that salt water smell.


James, a man after my own heart! Nothing better than the ocean and a good cigar.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

On my porch freezing my knickers off...... wish the temp. would finally rise


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

OK, gonna cast my line in this water.

BEFORE puff it was strickly outside the home: Winter meant the hottub, truck or the garage, warmer seasons on my patio or deck next to the pool (or in it).

Things change, the garage (I would use a space heater and had a cable for the TV running out there) is now full of DJ equipment and really not an option.

BUT, I have begun using my "home office" since becoming a puff member. The area is situated right near a window and I use an exhaust fan and sort of "hunch" next to it with each exhale. Now, I've only done this 3 or 4 times in the last 5 or 6 weeks (when I joined) and really don't like doing it. Not that I get flak from the better half, mostly it's a self imposed ban that I've broken.

As a side note, before joining puff, averaged 6 to 10 cigars a week, after it's up to 15 to 20. Crap, now that I've gone and written it, I think I need to lay off a bit!


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

canadianpiper said:


> Most likely stuff he'd rather not mention,maybe nuclear biology, cloneing, spliting atoms, a Grow op, Snuff films. Whose to say. The possibilities are endless. Just sayin....


How come I can't "Like" this comment! This is classic!


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a garage mancave, with a desk, laptop, comfy office-type chair, and a tv in the corner. I used to smoke cigars on the patio, but the neighbors compained, so I moved indoors, then switched to the pipe.

My wife recently told me "you should just smoke in the house so we can be together more". I said "that's alright".


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

So Jeff, you mean to tell me you were smoking out doors and your neighbors complained? Seriously, what wrong with this picture?!?


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

I've got an athsmatic little one, so indoors is out of the question. Tonight is the first time I've smoked a bowl while surfing PUFF. I finally wised up and moved the computer so I could stretch the cables out the sliding glass doors onto the back patio.

I went on my annual spring Turkey Hunt last weekend and at the ranch house, I can smoke anywhere. It was a decadent pleasure to smoke a bowl of nightcap IN BED reading a magazine. Ah, the weekend getaway...


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> So Jeff, you mean to tell me you were smoking out doors and your neighbors complained? Seriously, what wrong with this picture?!?


He lives in CA next to tree huggers :tape2: 
Brainwashed morons that believe if they even smell smoke from tobacco they will get cancer. :doh:

No one in my area has complained about me yet. I'm sure if I try to smoke while I walk my dog to the park, I'd get some negitive comments though.

Back on topic. I smoke in the car on my way home from work, or in my patio if the weather is ok. I have a little one, so no smoking in the house for me. Once I finish rebuilding my detached garage, I plan to smoke there as well.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Nicolas J. Pug said:


> My wife recently told me "you should just smoke in the house so we can be together more". I said "that's alright".


You see, this is one of those reasons that you talk about a wife, and I talk about an ex...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Twiggz said:


> He lives in CA next to tree huggers :tape2:
> Brainwashed morons that believe if they even smell smoke from tobacco they will get cancer. :doh:


Just put a raw steak in your mouth and growl..


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Seriously, if I had neighbors who complained that I was smoking out doors in my yard I would have to tell them to STFU. If they continues, I would probably have to escalate it to the next level.

If it were an apartment situation, I would be a lil more tactful, but still pretty much tell em tough sh*t.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Nicolas J. Pug said:


> I have a garage mancave, with a desk, laptop, comfy office-type chair, and a tv in the corner. I used to smoke cigars on the patio, but the neighbors compained, so I moved indoors, then switched to the pipe.


A question for the UK smokers. Have you ever heard of someone getting an ASBO for smoking outside?


----------



## PUROGUY (Mar 7, 2011)

I have an enclosed sunroom in the front of my house. It's about 25' by 15'.The ceiling is vaulted sitting at about 15' in height.Come the late fall,once it's not comfortable enough to sit outdoors for an hour or more with a cigar,I bring my outdoor stainless patio heater into the sunroom for the winter.This heater pumps out 3200 btu's,which keeps the room nice and toasty.The sunroom has 3 sliding windows in the front,which I crack open slightly just to allow the smoke to escape.This is a great smoking room for the cold winter months here in Canada.It's nice to sit with a nice stogie while warm and watch the snow falling outside.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

shannensmall said:


> Seriously, if I had neighbors who complained that I was smoking out doors in my yard I would have to tell them to STFU. If they continues, I would probably have to escalate it to the next level.
> 
> If it were an apartment situation, I would be a lil more tactful, but still pretty much tell em tough sh*t.


No kidding! What kind of communist moron lives next to you??? I would never presume to think I could tell my neighbor he can't bbq or have a cigar OUTSIDE IN HIS YARD!!! What an idiot.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I guess I should clarify, the complaints were put forth in a very diplomatic way, and the neighbors are very good friends. At that time, I was smoking cigars, lots of them, and not always the best ones. Their home was not equiped with central air, so on the warmer days, it was fans and open windows. The neighbor in question was recovering from health issues and spending a lot of time in the bedroom in the corner right next to my patio, and yes, the smoke was blowing in.

In all my smoking years, I've never had a problem putting it out, or moving on, if someone asked me politely. Some people are sensitive to it. I even made the same request once or twice in my non-smoking times, very politely, and never got a rude response.

Now ,the time I was smoking a cigar in a bar, and the girl sat down next to me puffing a cig with a sour look on her face, and said "ew, that cigar stinks", well, that was a different matter. It ended with her stomping off in a huff, angrily puffing her cig.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Nicolas J. Pug said:


> I guess I should clarify, the complaints were put forth in a very diplomatic way, and the neighbors are very good friends. At that time, I was smoking cigars, lots of them, and not always the best ones. Their home was not equiped with central air, so on the warmer days, it was fans and open windows. The neighbor in question was recovering from health issues and spending a lot of time in the bedroom in the corner right next to my patio, and yes, the smoke was blowing in.
> 
> In all my smoking years, I've never had a problem putting it out, or moving on, if someone asked me politely. Some people are sensitive to it. I even made the same request once or twice in my non-smoking times, very politely, and never got a rude response.
> 
> Now ,the time I was smoking a cigar in a bar, and the girl sat down next to me puffing a cig with a sour look on her face, and said "ew, that cigar stinks", well, that was a different matter. It ended with her stomping off in a huff, angrily puffing her cig.


What did she look like?


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

we have an enclosed balcony. i have a heater out there couple chairs and light. not a grand cigar bar but it works. there are a couple shops close by that i go to every once in a while but mostly smoke at home.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Nicolas J. Pug said:


> Now ,the time I was smoking a cigar in a bar, and the girl sat down next to me puffing a cig with a sour look on her face, and said "ew, that cigar stinks", well, that was a different matter. It ended with her stomping off in a huff, angrily puffing her cig.


That reminds me of a time when it was still legal to smoke in bars in Maryland. I was at a bar about a mile from my house where I was a regular, and I knew all the employees (one of my two best friends was either bartender or manager at the time, I don't remember which).

I always asked the people around me if they minded if I lit up. I wasn't about to put it out once I started it because I smoked fairly expensive cigars (Ashton Churchills mostly). After about a minute a woman all the way at the other end of the bar started yelling at me to put it out. This woman had been chain smoking all evening so I told her I'd put mine out when she put hers out. She got very mad and kept yelling at me. Staff had to tell her that if she kept it up they'd throw her out, and finally she stopped complaining (she just glared at me the rest of the night).

Well, turns out she was friends with the owner and the next week cigars and pipes were banned (yup, even pipes which no one had ever complained about, but nasty cigarettes were just fine) :banghead:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I had a very similar thing happen with my pipe at a bar, except we were outside! Some bint kept on about "that f-ing pipe smoke" purposefully loud enough for me to hear, over and over again for ages. Meanwhile she's smoking cigarettes of course. I stared daggers at her for half a bowl to no effect. She was with a bunch of lowlife guys, who didn't care a thing about her complaints, but I could tell they were the sort that the second I got in an argument with her, I would've been in a bar fight. Some people just like to stir the pot for no good reason. I finished my bowl and left, and that was the worst Westminster I've ever had.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Pug, That would be the only acceptable reason for one to not smoke out doors. You showed real class by heading their request.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

User Name said:


> What did she look like?


From behind and viewed while drunk, she wasn't half bad.

She was the confrontational type, and was eventually banished from the bar, as was smoking.


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> Pug, That would be the only acceptable reason for one to not smoke out doors. You showed real class by heading their request.


Thanks. A polite request merits a polite response. Rudeness and confrontationalism, in any situation, are usually met in kind. It's human nature.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I used to smoke in my room until I got in trouble for it (definitely was against the rules so I was somewhat pressing my luck there), now I either smoke out behind my building in the smoking gazebo, or I'll take a walk around base with a pipe if the weather stays nice enough. I don't really mind smoking outside, I was just smoking inside out of convenience in the winter...


----------



## San Diego Pipe Club (Jan 15, 2011)

On the deck at home, or at one of the tobacco shops here in San Diego like Liberty Tobacco, Captain Hunt, or Racine and Laramie.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

That's a lot of people to have on the deck at once, a whole club.


----------



## San Diego Pipe Club (Jan 15, 2011)

User Name said:


> That's a lot of people to have on the deck at once, a whole club.


It's a big deck. :woohoo:


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Pretty much wherever I want to (hey, it's my house!). Moreover, Myrtle Beach still has a great many restaurants and bars that have no issue with smoking.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Bear! Great to hear from you. I hope all is going well. I miss your pipe descriptions at smokingpipes.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

Pipes I usually smoke anywhere. Cigars are almost always smoked outside


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I smoke my pipe out back. About the only place I can, those I live with throw a fit about the smell.


----------



## Hellraiser (Mar 17, 2006)

Most of my pipe smoking is done in my den, either while reading or watching a movie and sipping some single malt. I also smoke in my Jeep getting to work and back.


----------

